

SlideShare Outage Will Be Due To Global Warming - jaip
http://blog.slideshare.net/2010/12/07/slideshare-outage-will-be-due-to-global-warming/

======
spekode_
The explanation for the server outage is 'maintenance.' The gibberish that
follows is a string of un-funny non-sequiturs. YMMV.

~~~
Clarity1992
Completely agree. The only explanation I can think of for that being posted is
that the writer is sufficiently senior that no-one wants to lose their job by
telling him it isn't funny, or worse, it just didn't occur to him to bounce it
around the office beforehand for a humour benchmarking.

------
ErrantX
No. I think this possibly the more useless explanation ever. _shrug_

~~~
expertmind
Get some sense of humor.

~~~
ErrantX
What's that?

But, seriously, it wasn't even funny - just a little incomprehensible.
Certainly unlikely to make sense to the vast majority of their users.

------
happywolf
I appreciate a short and concise explanation as I have heard enough 'stories'
in my day job.

------
aeden
Wait a second, at one point it says the interns are unpaid, and then it says
they'll withhold their paychecks? If SlideShare can't even be consistent with
their story about whether or not their interns are paid how am I supposed to
trust them with my most awesome bullet-point laden PowerPoint slides??

~~~
masklinn
> Wait a second, at one point it says the interns are unpaid, and then it says
> they'll withhold their paychecks?

Why yes, haven't you ever heard people asking for their invitations to be
refunded?

------
vegasbrianc
We hope the Apple tree farm will not infest the server room during this time
nor an Android UFO landing. :) Great way to spin a planned server outage!

------
jasonkester
This is what my travel blogging site looked like during our server migration a
couple weeks back:

<http://www.blogabond.com/maintenance.html>

I like this sort of informal notice a lot more than the corporate boilerplate
you tend to see most of the time.

------
wildmXranat
What's next? The Solar solstice has caused mass downtime; stay tuned. Eeek.

------
zach6
Penguins are nasty. They bite!

